# Capt. Hollis Forrester "East Matagorda"



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

We've been holding very steady with easy limits of Trout. This week we've had several quality Trout hit the boat in the 6lb and 7lb range and many great healthy fish in the 3 and 4lb range likewise. We've been drifting the drop offs and ledges in the bay using paddle tails and Down South Lures or Gulp and live shrimp under a MIdCoast rattle cork. Locating the current on this incoming tide in the morning has been key to me and fishing the water streaks next to deep water has been key to me. I do have some openings during the week next week and scattered dates that are open throughout this month and next month so give me a call and we'll find a date that will work out for you. I can accommodate anyone you'd like to bring so get them out here to enjoys these wonderful fun times out here. The Kids are loving this so introduce someone new to the fishing world, they will get hooked! The Star Tournament is still going full fledge so lets go gettem. 
Thank You For Reading The Report And Looking Forward To Many More.
I launch out of Sargent Tx, so it's an easy quick drive from the Houston area and an easy run into East Matagorda Bay.
For Available Dates Contact Me At: Capt. Hollis Forrester
979-236-3115 or [email protected]
www.capthollisforrester.com


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

So Weet Report Hollis ! You on some bigguns down there..


----------



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

You da man Booster!


----------

